# zoo tycoon 2 installation problem. help !



## hellotherediana (Jan 13, 2010)

so whenever i try to downlaod my zoo tycoon 2 : zookeper collection (includes zoo tycoon2, zoo tcoon 2: endangered animals, and zoo tycoon 2: african adventure)
the installation becomes basically finished and then an error window pops up that says :
*ERROR 1305. Error reading from file E:\program files\Micorsoft Games\Zoo Tycoon 2\x150_000.z2f. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it*.
What am i supposed to do ? Please help !
thanks
:4-dontkno


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi hellotherediana and welcome to TSF,

1) Please ensure that the CD/DVD is not scratched.
2) Un-install all the expansion packs and delete all the files located in "E:\program files\Micorsoft Games\Zoo Tycoon 2"
3) Try installing the game on a different PC to see if the problem persists.


----------

